
SBA Spent $30M on Digital Service-Built App That Doesn't Work - messagemap
https://www.nextgov.com/it-modernization/2020/08/sba-spent-30m-digital-service-built-app-doesnt-work/167419/
======
messagemap
Big USDS fan here, but this seems shocking since it sounds like they developed
the app that didn't work. I recently read something about theri defense team
in Dept of Defense in the NY Times and things didn't sound positive, I guess
the whole team sent a letter to the media about the toxic work environment at
US Digital.[1] I wonder if this is the effect of things under the current
administration.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/us/politics/esper-
trump-d...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/us/politics/esper-trump-
defense-military.html)

